# [SOLVED] nVidia - mruga i zawiesza

## szybi

Mam problem z nowszymi sterownikami, z serii powyżej 180. Na ekranie mrugają kropki. Po chwili pracy mruga coś większego, ekran się rozsypuje - jak przy wygaszaczy - pojawiają się różne rzeczy nie tam gdzie powinny i się zawiesza.Last edited by szybi on Wed Aug 11, 2010 8:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szybi

Włączyłem opcję ReducedBlanking i problem jest trochę mniejszy. Mruganie (które chyba lepiej określić słowem śnieżenie) zdecydowanie się zredukowało, ale czasem się pojawia. No i da się pracować, chociaż raz X-y się zrestartowały z niewiadomego powodu. Jeszcze trochę potestuję i się okaże, czy to dobre rozwiązanie.

----------

## szybi

Okazuje się, że ta opcja nie wiele zmieniła. Komputer dalej się zwiesza. Zauważyłem, że jak się zwiesi, to ekran miga na czarno, jak dysk pracuje. A czasem sam z siebie. Do tego w czasie pracy zdarza się, że pojawiają się na ekranie elementy, jak by ekran nie był odświeżany.

Czy może ktoś ma jakikolwiek pomysł co z tym zrobić?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## szybi

To proszę o pomoc z powrotem do sterownika w wersji 180. Jest to o tyle trudne, że starszy sterownik wymaga starszy xorg-server, a ten z kolei starsze biblioteki. Czyli dużo zależności, a te zależności wstecz nie rozwiązują się dobrze. Niby biblioteki nowsze, to ok, ale kompilacja x-ów kończy się niepowodzeniem.

----------

## joi_

jeżeli potrzebujesz tylko stabilnego 2d, to może spróbujesz nouveau?

----------

## szybi

Zmieniłem tymczasowo sterownik na nv - też nie ma akceleracji sprzętowej 3d. No i teraz szału nie ma, ale przynajmniej bez zawieszania mogę szukać rozwiązania.

----------

## szybi

Stary temat, ale napiszę jak to rozwiązałem - może ktoś będzie tego szukał.

A sposób prosty: aktualizowałem bios. Mój laptop jest oznaczony jako Asus M50VN i najnowsza wersja biosu na stronie producenta ma poprawki dotyczące grafiki. Pomogło.

----------

## Andry77

Od nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 (195.36.24 chyba też) miałem problemy - nie wykrywał wyższych rozdzielczości lub czarny ekran.

Teraz używam nvidia-drivers-256.44 ale trzeba odmaskować. Jeszcze nie miałem zwiechów ani wyżej wymienionych problemów.

A co do aktualizacji biosu to też może pomóc zwłaszcza w laptopie.

Proponuje przetestować też nowe stery.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

